# What knowledge should a 3rd year apprentice have?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Size boxes, conductors and conduits properly.
Bend & install pipe to an acceptable level. Not artistic, but acceptable.
Basic blueprint reading skills.
Start to show leadership skills (help train the noobs on occasion).
Should be capable of turning a dwelling out 100% if they have been doing resi work.
Be able to understand that just because you've completed 2nd year does not automatically make you a 3rd year apprentice.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice post 480sparky, can I add a couple? Don't be afraid to jump in and get involved and ask plenty of questions. Always try to take care of the older guys you work with, ie do the grunt work, and so forth. They will appreciate it and most will take care of you.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How to sweep floors.
How everyone likes their coffee.
Names of all the common hardware.
What time donuts are ready at all bakeries within 10 miles of the job site.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it also helps to know which supply houses have free donuts.


----------



## lynx82 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd say be good with most of the material if your doing commercial(this is tough though because if you've never done xp or something it really isn't your fault), be able to rough in rooms easily, have some pipe bending knowledge, understanding switching and simple wiring, and just being a hard worker is most important. 

It really depends what you've been exposed too, if you'e done nothing but office buildings it's not really our fault if you don't know pipework or explosion proof stuff yet. There is a lot to learn. Hopefully you get with a small/medium contractor that does a wide range of jobs. Just be honest when you get on a job and they ask what you've learned, if you bs and act like a know it all no one is gonna help you out.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Size boxes, conductors and conduits properly.
> Bend & install pipe to an acceptable level. Not artistic, but acceptable.
> Basic blueprint reading skills.
> Start to show leadership skills (help train the noobs on occasion).
> ...





partyman97_3 said:


> Nice post 480sparky, can I add a couple? Don't be afraid to jump in and get involved and ask plenty of questions. Always try to take care of the older guys you work with, ie do the grunt work, and so forth. They will appreciate it and most will take care of you.


You also need to know the everyday code issues and basic electrical theory. Wiring of a 3-way switch, occpency sensors, and all other common comercial devices. If you lack in too many of these skills I take mine black and a plain donut is good for me.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

2 wire - hook up
3 wire- screw up
4 wire- drag up


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

How to politely correct your journeyman when he's wrong.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

partyman97_3 said:


> I think it also helps to know which supply houses have free donuts.


The importance of this cannot be underestimated


----------

